

Reddit for game devs - superfreek
http://gamedevs.com/

======
felixrieseberg
I love seeing new attempts at creating a community for game developers, but I
see one issue right now - the site seems to have no apparent benefit over
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev), which has
already more than 110,000 subscribers. Where do you guys see the advantage?

~~~
jslakro
I think the same. There is not advantage over others
([http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueGameDev](http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueGameDev),
[http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/](http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/))

